# Interpreting Drilling Results



## spottygoose (17 June 2007)

I have done a search and can't find info. on this and think it might be helpful to more than just moi.

I want to put together a summary for my own use of what to look for when reading drilling results. Particularly Iron, Copper and Gold.

I want to have a quick check list that I can use when an announcement is released eg. Hematite v Magnetite, low v high phosperous, FE percentage to look for etc..... after that I am floundering ...

Can anyone here help or even steer me to where I might find this info?

Cheers!


----------



## spottygoose (17 June 2007)

Hmmm forgot to add size, depth (in terms of ease of extraction etc)


----------



## hangseng (17 June 2007)

spottygoose said:


> Hmmm forgot to add size, depth (in terms of ease of extraction etc)




A very big ask indeed.

I suggest you align yourself with a metallurgist (and a geo if possible) who is willing to give you information or for you to just compare 'like company' results. What you are asking is two disseminate the information learnt by to distinct graduate professions, metallurgists and geologists.

I am lucky enough to have direct access to a number of geos and 3 excellent metallurgists (1 recognised as one of the best in his field and a good friend) who have taught me enough to do intial analysis of most base metals and iron ore over the last 10 years of hanging out and working with them in the engineering and construction of mines throughout Australia.

You need to know grades, resource size, geological definition and ease of mining and economics to be determined. Add to that metals index prices, and associated political and country risks.

It really isn't as simple as just putting up a few figures. You might have good grades but a small and/or difficult uneconomical resource to mine.

Initial best bet is read a lot of 'like company' announcements and do comparisons. Believe me, when the grades and resource are good you will know, they will make it well known to the market and the market will react accordingly. Forum chat on ASF will help as will this site amongst many others http://www.csiro.au/science/ps2c5.html

good luck and happy researching


----------

